# The Good Housewife Guide from 1955



## SeaBreeze (Nov 13, 2015)

We've come a looooong way baby!  Amusing article with a listed guide for housewives from 1955, I think my mother followed some of these guidelines along with other housewives we knew...but certainly not all of them.  More here. 




> In May of 1955, _Housekeeping Monthly_ published an article entitled, “The Good Wife’s Guide,” detailing all the ways that a wife should act and how best she can be a partner to her husband and a mother to her children.





> It may feel a little strange to accept these rules today, but it remains so interesting to see how society once behaved.










1.) Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for his return. This is a way of letting him know that you have been thinking about him and are concerned about his needs.

2.) Most men are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially his favorite dish) is part of the warm welcome needed.

3.) Prepare yourself. Take 15 minutes to rest so you’ll be refreshed when he arrives. Touch up your makeup, put a ribbon in your hair and be fresh-looking. He has just been with a lot of work-weary people.

4.) Be a little gay and a little more interesting for him. His boring day may need a lift and one of your duties is to provide it.

5.) Clear away the clutter. Make one last trip through the main part of the house just before your husband arrives. Gather up schoolbooks, toys, paper, etc. and then run a dust cloth over the tables.

6.) Over the cooler months of the year you should prepare and light a fire for him to unwind by. Your husband will feel he has reached a haven of rest and order, and it will give you a lift too. After all, catering for his comfort will provide you with immense personal satisfaction.

7.) Prepare the children. Take a few minutes to wash the children’s hands and faces (if they are small), comb their hair and, if necessary, change their clothes.

8.) Children are little treasures and he would like to see them playing the part. Minimize all noise. At the time of his arrival, eliminate all noise of the washer, dryer or vacuum. Try to encourage the children to be quiet.

9.) Be happy to see him. Free him with a warm smile and show sincerity in your desire to please him. Listen to him.

10.) You may have a dozen important things to tell him, but the moment of his arrival is not the time. Let him talk first — remember, his topics of conversation are more important than yours.

11.) Make the evening his. Never complain if he comes home late or goes out to dinner, or other places of entertainment without you. Instead, try to understand his world of strain and pressure and his very real need to be at home and relax.

12.) Your goal: Try to make sure your home is a place of peace, order and tranquility where you husband can renew himself in body and spirit.

13.) Don’t greet him with complaints and problems.

14.) Don’t complain if he’s late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day.

15.) Make him comfortable. Have him lean back in a comfortable chair or have him lie down in the bedroom. Have a cool or warm drink ready for him.

16.) Arrange his pillow and offer to take off his shoes. Speak in a low, soothing and pleasant voice.

17.) Don’t ask him questions about his actions or question his judgment of integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. You have no right to question him.

18.) A good wife always knows her place.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 13, 2015)

Can't wait for Ralphy to see this.....


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2015)

Eek!


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 13, 2015)

Gotta be kidding!!!


----------



## Kadee (Nov 13, 2015)

Yeah Right! Who would obey rules like that even way back then :eewwk: I have a very old recipe book with a list similar rules for a happy marriage Yeah Right !!!
Thanks for posting SB .. its still good reading


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 13, 2015)

> 18. A good wife will always know her place.



True even today. layful:

You have to wonder - times were "better" back then, or were they? Were some of these the reason? Or were they the reason for the women's rights movement?


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 13, 2015)

Gotta death wish Philly???


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> Gotta death wish Philly???



Not at all.

It is my belief, my opinion - I'm free to express it here. 

Do you deny that many things were "better" in the '50's? The jobless rate was half of what it is now, there were few if any mass shootings, there was still respect for authority, the power of the dollar was far greater ...


----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

I guess better depends on who is doing the diagnosing. In Canada indigenous people could not vote, or go to doctor's offices until after four pm. Women could not charge their husbands with rape, or receive abortions unless their lives were at risk. Many of my " sisters" died at the hands of back street abortionists. 

Domestic violence was either ignored or blamed on women. Child ****** abuse apparently did not exist. Women were treated as inferior beings, expected to serve the men in our lives. I suppose if one was a privileged white male, it may have seemed a better time. 

Few women think so. Before effective modern methods of contraception many of us were tied to our biology. The career opportunities for us were extremely limited also. For women, there were no good old days. Even with the problems that exist, we are far better off.


----------



## Ameriscot (Nov 14, 2015)




----------



## Shalimar (Nov 14, 2015)

Annie, you rock! Lolololol.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

Shalimar said:


> I guess better depends on who is doing the diagnosing.



Very true, as in all things in life it is perspective.

And I never said things were_ perfect_.

My viewpoint is as a relatively young punk, white, male and American, who dabbles in fantasies of "what was" without having first-hand experience of the times.

From that point of view, having done minimal research, things seemed "better". Simpler. Easier, as compared to today. I'm sure from other viewpoints they were not.


----------



## AZ Jim (Nov 14, 2015)

Ike was President, Korea loomed large, R&B was our music, all males had our draft cards and some enlisted (me), Most women were stay at home moms but many worked outside at paying jobs as well.  In California outdoor BBQ grills came into vogue but only the charcoal burning types.  It was a time when things seemed peaceful, between two wars, but looks often deceive. Women and minorities struggled as I look back and recall.


----------



## Butterfly (Nov 14, 2015)

Did anyone really do housework in heels and a nice dress, like June Cleaver?  I know my mother sure didn't.  

"14.) Don’t complain if  he’s late home for dinner or even if he stays out all night. Count this  as minor compared to what he might have gone through that day."  

Was he out fighting on the Western Front all day or something?  I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## SifuPhil (Nov 14, 2015)

Butterfly said:


> Was he out fighting on the Western Front all day or something?



I have to admit I laughed my butt off on that one!


----------



## AprilSun (Nov 15, 2015)

In their dreams!!!!! If my husband had told me to get his slippers, dress him, etc. I would have said, "Get them yourself! I'm not your Mother!"


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2015)

Vodka under the sink check, all the prescriptions in alphabetical order check, rat poison in the pot roast...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 15, 2015)

Making note to remind myself to wear black high heeled pumps while doing housework. _Wait...do I still have any high heeled pumps...in any color, and if so would they look better with sweat pants or jeans? _


----------



## fureverywhere (Nov 15, 2015)

I haven't had high heels for ten years, nevermind gaily putting a pretty ribbon in my hair I have a few magazines in the car I was reading last night. I'll post some of the article titles later. They're all from the early fifties. I don't know the life expectancy in those days, but the tone seemed that after 40 a woman might as well jump on the ice floe.


----------



## Linda (Nov 15, 2015)

It was fun to read, but I'd like to see the jackass who believed that was true.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 25, 2015)




----------



## jnos (Dec 25, 2015)

Ameriscot said:


> View attachment 23938


Obviously one of the "few" who didn't follow the guide!


----------



## jujube (Dec 25, 2015)

Cut to the 70's, when you were supposed to greet your husband at the door wearing nothing but Saran wrap to "spice" things up a bit......


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 26, 2015)

jujube said:


> Cut to the 70's, when you were supposed to greet your husband at the door wearing nothing but Saran wrap to "spice" things up a bit......



I hate leftovers!!


----------



## Karen99 (Dec 26, 2015)

That guide should be titled "How to be a Slave".   :noway:


----------



## mitchezz (Dec 26, 2015)

No wonder I'm divorced.


----------



## Jackie22 (Dec 26, 2015)

Linda said:


> It was fun to read, but I'd like to see the jackass who believed that was true.



Lol....I'm with you, Linda.


----------



## Shalimar (Dec 26, 2015)

No wonder I never married!


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 26, 2015)

Disgusting. Especially:

17.) Don’t ask him questions about his actions or question his judgment of integrity. Remember, he is the master of the house and as such will always exercise his will with fairness and truthfulness. *You have no right to question him.*


----------



## tnthomas (Dec 26, 2015)

SeaBreeze said:


> 1.) Have dinner ready. Plan ahead, even the night before, to have a delicious meal ready, on time for  your mate's return. This is a way of letting your mate know that you have been thinking about him/her and are concerned about  your mate's needs.
> 
> 2.) Most people are hungry when they come home and the prospect of a good meal (especially  your mate's favorite dish) is part of the warm welcome needed.
> 
> ...




I took the liberty of removing the gender specific pronouns, and present this as just a good guide for the stay-at-home spouse, a good practice to support and show love for your life-mate.


----------



## Cookie (Dec 26, 2015)

Run for your lives! l --- we have entered the Stepford Wives zone.


----------



## dearimee (Dec 14, 2016)

'His topic of conversation is more important than your's and 'a good wife knows her place'.  They missed all together the fact that her conversation was going to be about the home and his children and her "place" was mostly raising his kids. But the kids back then weren't revered the way they are today. "Children are to be seen and not heard" was the norm and the husband came before anything since he was the one who made their home possible. Keeping in mind most moms stayed home. Only the well off had the education to have a career and paid sitters for the kids. When the women's movement came it was exactly what they'd been wanting all their lives and it was Katey bar the door! We're coming through! Lol! Now I think men have been reduced somewhat and it hasn't been too good for a lot of them.


----------



## Carla (Dec 15, 2016)

dearimee said:


> 'His topic of conversation is more important than your's and 'a good wife knows her place'.  They missed all together the fact that her conversation was going to be about the home and his children and her "place" was mostly raising his kids. But the kids back then weren't revered the way they are today. "Children are to be seen and not heard" was the norm and the husband came before anything since he was the one who made their home possible. Keeping in mind most moms stayed home. Only the well off had the education to have a career and paid sitters for the kids. When the women's movement came it was exactly what they'd been wanting all their lives and it was Katey bar the door! We're coming through! Lol! Now I think men have been reduced somewhat and it hasn't been too good for a lot of them.



It does depend how you view it. We do have a lot more than back in the 50's-- a two-paycheck family can afford a nicer home and send their kids to college. How many families even had two cars? A lot of housewives didn't even know how to drive! Women were not treated as an equal partner in a marriage though they worked their tails off. I don't know what you mean by reduced, it's not a contest, it's a partnership. Sharing financial responsibility should make lives easier for families, IMO.


----------



## Falcon (Dec 15, 2016)

On a Seinfeld episode, George was trying to get out of a mistaken marriage proposal to Susan. Kramer told him to ask for a pre-nup.

So George did.  Susan just laughed and said, "I make more money than you do;  So I'll sign it.

Give mea pen."


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 22, 2016)

Marital rating test for husbands and wives.  http://www.sunnyskyz.com/blog/1908/How-Would-YOU-Rate-On-This-1930s-Husband-Wife-Test-


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 23, 2016)




----------



## Shalimar (Dec 23, 2016)

Speeders, fer sure! Lol.


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 26, 2016)

THE GOOD WIFE’S GUIDE: MODERNIZED-


----------



## Marie5656 (Dec 26, 2016)




----------



## Furryanimal (Feb 14, 2019)

*The Good Wife Guide-1955*


----------



## Keesha (Feb 14, 2019)

Yeah Right


----------



## rgp (Feb 14, 2019)

I'm not even going to touch the wife/husband discussion but.......


 In the photo @ the bottom of post one, where the woman is wiping off the bathroom mirror. Notice the "faucet" on the sink . When I was a kid, my mother rented an apartment that had one like that. I thought it was cool, my mother hated it......


----------



## Tommy (Feb 14, 2019)

:stirthepot:


----------

